# Vorsicht vor Marmorkies !



## Teichforum.info (22. Apr. 2003)

*Vorsicht vor Marmorkies !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hallo,

Marmorkies sollte man nicht im Teichbau verwenden.
Der Marmorkies sieht zwar schön aus, aber treibt den PH-Wert
in die höhe.

Wenn es denn schon weiße Steine sein sollen, dann sollte man
Steine nehmen die den PH-Wert nur wenig beeinflussen,z.b. Rheinkies
(hat einen großen Granitanteil und löst sich nur schlecht).

Auch Kalkstein sollte man vermeiden.
Allgemein gesagt:ein weicher Stein löst sich schneller im Wasser,
                          harte Steine lösen sich sehr viel langsamer,
D.h. : Der Stein löst sich im Wasser auf,zwar nur kaum merklich,
         aber es reicht aus um den PH-Wert kräftig zu beeinflussen.

Einige Steinsorten beeinflussen den PH-Wert in richtung PH 7,0 ,
sind selbst aber so schwer löslich,daß die beeinflussung des PH-Wertes
scheitert.


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Apr. 2003)

Hallo Lothar

Hast Du eine Ahnung ob fränkischer Muschelkalk sich in irgendeiner weise auswirkt???
Hab nämlich letzhin ein paar Steine zur verschönerung reingetan. 

Gruß Tobias


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Apr. 2003)

*Muschelkalk = Kalk*

Hallo Tobias,

Muschelkalk sind reste von Muschelschalen,und die bestehen
haupsächlich aus Kalk.

Ich würde sie entfernen,denn das Gestein ist relativ weich und
löst sich sehr gut.
Tropfsteinhöhlen findet man in Kalksteingebieten,da kannst Du 
am besten sehen was Wasser mit Kalkstein macht.
Und in Tropfsteinhöhlen findet ein dauerner Wasseraustausch statt,
der in einem Teich nicht stattfindet,der Kalk bleibt im Teich und der
Ph verändert sich stark,der GH-Wert steigt auch stark an.


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Apr. 2003)

Entwarnung..

Muschelkalk verhält sich im Wasser fast neutral, und hat nach drei Jahren alle "ausdünstungen" hinter sich. 

Gruß Tobias


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Apr. 2003)

*Muschelkalk*

Hallo Tobias,

Muschelkalk "dünstet" nicht aus,sondern löst sich im Wasser auf,
und das geht so lange bis sich der Stein aufgelöst hat.

Kalk versucht IMMER den PH-Wert nach oben zu drücken,gut wenn 
man dann Stoffe im Wasser hat die das Gegenteil bewirken.


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Apr. 2003)

*Steine*

Hallo Rainer,

die Steine die ich beim Teichbau verwende, hole ich aus dem Wald,
mindestens 200 Meter vom Waldrand entfernt.
Sie müssen einzeln liegen,von Moosen bewachsen sein und keine
scharfen Kanten mehr besitzen.Auch sollten es "gesunde" Steine
sein.Also keine Steine die man leicht zerbrechen kann.

So kann ich mir einigermaßen sicher sein daß ich den Teich nicht 
zusätzlich dünge.
Dann werden die Steine mit Wasser und einer Wurzelbürste gesäubert.
Bei stärkeren,fest anhafteten Verschmutzung nehme ich zum Wasser
Sand dazu.
Die Jap. Gartenbauer nehmen bei großen Steinen,die außerhalb des Teiches aufgestellt werden,mit Wasser verdünnten Kuh-Mist und streichen
damit die Steine ein.Das bewirkt daß sich Moose und Flechten schneller
auf den Steinen ansiedeln.Dabei muß man aber Sorge tragen,daß
keinesfalls die Mist-Wasser-Mischung durch Regen abgewaschen wird
und in den Teich gespült wird.


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2003)

*Flußkies*

Hallo
Könnte man nicht auch Flußkies nehmen denn gibts bei unseren Baustoffhändler super Billig und auch in verschiedenen Größen.Bei mir stellt sich die Frage was nehme ich für die Ufergestaltung und könnte man denn nicht auch im Teichgrund mit einbringen.Baue grade meinen ersten Teich und wäre für Tips dankbar.
MfG Mario


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2003)

Hallo

bin grad über die Bemerkung gestolpert "Sand als Bodengrund"  :bindagegen:  ????
Ich erinnere mich mit Schrecken an 7 Schubkarren Schlick die ich aus meiem Teich rausgelöffelt hab :buhu: , und könnte mir deshalb nicht vorstellen daß ich nochmal irgendwas kleineres als Steine freiwillig in den Teich reintue. Ich binn aber lernfähig  .Wie sieht es mit der Verschlickung von Sand aus? Wie schaffe ich es den Sand auszutauschen?


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2003)

*Sand ?*

Hallo Rainer,

Sand ist der Beste Bodengrund,ein Spielplatz für die Fische.
Die Fische wühlen den Sand durch,Mulm ist leichter wie Sand und setzt
sich dann auf dem Sand ab.Bei Steinen als Bodengrund landet der Mulm
in den Ritzen zwischen den Steinen und gammel dort vor sich hin. 

Aber meißt wir es so gemacht:EINER GEHT NOCH REIN,haupsache er
kann noch die Kiemendeckel bewegen.


Hallo Tobias,

ein Vernünfig angelegter und betriebener Teich benötigt nur ein
MINIMUM an pflege.


Was ist schöner a. Fische beobachten oder b. Teichreinigen


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Aug. 2003)

Ich wollte auch meinen Bodengrund mit Sand auffüllen. Ich dachte an eine 5 cm dicke Sicht aus gewaschenen Betonkies 0-5 mm ist das o.K. oder sollte man lieber Lehmhaltigen (also ungewaschenen)  Sand nehmen ?

Eigentlich wollte ich noch punktuell an einzelnen Stellen mit einer handvoll Pflanzerde __ Hornkraut, __ Laichkraut u.a. in den Grund mit einlassen. 

Kann mir das jemand von seinen Erfahrungen berichten ?

Bis später - Tulpe !


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Tulpe,
wir haben in unseren neuen Teich auch ungewaschenen Sand mit lehmanteil engebracht.
das Wasser ist dann zwar für einpar Tage Trübe,aber das macht ja nichts.


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Tulpe,

ich empfehle wo immer möglich lehmhaltigen Sand. Billiger noch als ungewaschener Sand sollte der immer wieder genannte Verlegesand sein: Der entsteht als Abfall beim Auswaschen, der Lehm ist feiner verteilt.

Die Trübung verschwindet, wie von Steeev beschrieben, recht bald. Allerdings ist lehmhaltiger Sand wenig geeignet, wenn man gründelnde Fische hält. Dann bleibt auch das Wasser immer irgendwo trübe.

Ich schlage vor, völlig davon Abstand zu nehmen, irgendwelche humus- oder torfhaltige Erde einzubringen. Die Pflanzen benötigen sie nicht, um sich wohlzufühlen. Sehr wohl aber gelangen dann grössere Mengen Nährstoffe ins Wasser. Deshalb habe ich die eingesetzten Pflanzen auch von ihrem Anzuchtsubstrat befreit.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Aug. 2003)

hallo zusammen,

kann jetzt nicht ganz folgen - da raten die experten grundsätzlich davon ab steine einzubringen da sie alle irgendwann in lösung gehen - aber gleichzeitig plädiert man für sand feiner körnung - sind dies etwa nicht auch steine, nur eben einwenig kleiner und dafür mehr ????

macht mich schlau!

jürgen

*** aber ganz am rande erwähnt - eine sache ist das wunschdenken und das optimale und das andere ist die realität. sprich: die einen sind die naturteichfanatiker denen eh nix im teich rummwühlt, die modelieren ihren boden einmal und er bleibt liegen bis zum jüngsten tag - und die anderen sind koifreaks welche eh nur senkrechte wände im teich haben, da kann ich reinfüllen was ich will - es landet immer auf dem boden!

.... so und nun gibt es noch solche wie mich die versuchen einen naturteich und fische zu vereinen da sie beides mögen - und genau bei denen funtzt euere theorie nicht denn der teichgrund ist dynamisch geformt wie beim naturteich - und wisst ihr wie lange in meinem teich sand irgendwo liegen würde, ganz einfach - glatt eine woche - denn dann wäre die 1.7m zone nur noch 0,7m tief und der restliche teich ziemlich blank von bodengrund - deshalb größere steine . z.b. 16/32

wäre echt schön wenn die eine oder andere denkweise einwenig mehr tolleranz und breitensicht wiederspiegeln würde oder aber auch nur zu den themen antwort gibt die der eigenen philosopie entspricht, ansonsten fände ich es echt einwenig fad da eine sehr starke dominanz in eine richtung vorhanden zu sein scheint.  dea: 

nochmals gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Jürgen,
ich muss dir prinzipiell recht geben. Zum Thema Steine oder Sand. Steine werden tatsächlich ausgewaschen, auflösen tun sie sich so schnell nicht. Kein Teichbesitzer wird es je erleben,dass sich sein Kies oder Stein aufgelöst hat. Im Gegensatz zum Gestein besteht Sand idR. aus reinem SiO2. Steine bestehen je nach Art aus Mineralien bzw Salzen, die sehr schwer löslich sind. Sonst würde es keine Gebirge mehr geben. Wasdu in deinen Teich gibst ist prinzipiell so egal wie nur was, sollte nur kein düngehaltiger Boden oder Muttererde sein. Obwohl,wenn dir Algen keine Probleme bereiten, geht auch das. Der Teich wird dann halt schnell GRÜN.
Ciao, Eugen
PS. Bei mir ist Mainkies, Sand und Erde/Lehmgemisch im Teich, Algen werden zusammen mit __ Hornkraut und __ Wasserpest immer wieder abgeerntet. War heute zB. ein recht erfrischende Angelegenheit.


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Aug. 2003)

juergen-b schrieb:
			
		

> hallo zusammen,
> 
> kann jetzt nicht ganz folgen - da raten die experten grundsätzlich davon ab steine einzubringen da sie alle irgendwann in lösung gehen - aber gleichzeitig plädiert man für sand feiner körnung - sind dies etwa nicht auch steine, nur eben einwenig kleiner und dafür mehr ????



Hallo Jürgen,

aus meiner Sicht unzutreffend ist eben schon die Grundannahme ("Experten" hin oder her), dass "Steine in Lösung gehen".

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

